# New Mod. I Am Pretty Excited About This One.



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

After getting the 28KRS, we intended to use my Father-in-law's Silverado 1500 to pull it here in Florida. Being we don't travel far from home (a couple of hours at most) it has done a great job. We became a member of Outbackers.com and read a lot about towing trailers and preferred vehicles. I had a Toyota T100 that was great to get to work and to do jobs around the house so with the Silverado available, it wasn't imperative to get a new tow vehicle any time soon. I wanted to get rid of my T100 but didn't want to part with all of the awesome artwork on it, but the time has come. I have new needs now. I traded my T100 and $595.00 for this new tow vehicle.

1988 Ford F-350 Dually

5 speed manual, brake controller, goose neck hitch in bed, class 4 hitch, tow mirrors, 460, dual tanks. This will guzzle gas I know. So, I am happy I work really close to home. On the weekends I have my bike and my wife's car to get around. This should do a lot better pulling our 28KRS anywhere we may want from now on.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet new truck. Sound like you have a little extra tow capacity margin now! Good luck with it.
-Sam


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This model is one of the best looking duallies in my opinion! Cool Rig!

Carey


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*Looks like she's in good shape, good luck with it.*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Time to get a bigger Outback...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

460
5 speed manual
dually

Thats a problem free bullit-proof combo
And you don't have the rot issuses we have up here

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice truck! Wow, 1988!! I'd like to have a DW from 1988!

Just kidding. Love the one I got.









Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Time to get a bigger Outback...


Bwhahahahahha! Wasn't there a real popular song from "The Lion King" about this?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

[quote name='mswalt' date='Jan 27 2007, 03:49 PM' post='184304']
Nice truck! Wow, 1988!! I'd like to have a DW from 1988!

But if you got an 88 model you couldn't even take her out for a drink!


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice truck. Great idea to get a older model that is rock solid.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice truck Paul!

And I LOVE the monthly payment!









A little wax and that bad boy will be looking real purdy!









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice truck Paul








You will enjoy pulling the outback with it
Sorry to hear you got rid of your truck with the artwork on it

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Nice truck Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don,
Here's a link to the one I traded in. What else would you expect the NobleEagle to be driving? lol
She did her job and now it's time to move on I guess. I just wish I could take the paint with me









NobleEagle's Steel Eagle Truck​


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great looking truck there Noble








Got any trips lined up??
Enjoy and Happy Towing!
Dawn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Great looking truck there Noble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, next weekend we are going to Orlando to check out the Campground membership we are not going to buy (going for the free 3 day and 2 night stay), and in May we are going to Key West for a week








Wish you were here! (it's been cold the past couple of days it's gotten down to 40 at night even)


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Great looking truck. I just have to laugh at what a 1988 would look like here in Northern Pa. I doubt that there were be anything left of it due to rust.
I wish I lived somewhere where I could find deals like that without going a thousand miles.
Once again, nice truck.

Mike


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, I had to update this post. I finally took the roo out with my new dually. I didn't go on a trip, I just went about 15 miles with it to see how it would handle. I got a bit of a hop in the front end and I think I will get new shocks for the front of the truck since they need it anyways. A fe minor adjustments to the wd hitch will probably straighten that out pretty quickly. Now for the final verdict. IT WAS AWESOME!!! No sway, I had no problem seeing around the sides of the trailer, I took it up to about 55 or 60 and it was nice and stabil. Just as stabil as my 38 foot flatbed work truck. I can not express how excited I am to finally have a tow vehicle that will handle this trailer with my bike in it and there are essentailly no limits as to where I can go with it. Other than the gas it will use, I now feel like I am only restricted by vacation time. I look forward to more adventures and hope meet more fellow OBers!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lookin' good there Noble!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Paul








Glad to hear it preformed geat for you
Now get out there and have fun with it









Don


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice set up Paul. Look forward to seeing you on the road.
Jim


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeet
Nice looking truck Paul, up in this country, land of the SALT, we never see them like that anymore. I had forgot how decent those years were! I had 2 of that vintage and they were fantastic. Just keep in mind they had dual tanks for a reason. It worked like this, you looked at your gauge when it said half full and said Oh my God I need gas. You then need the second tank to get to the gas station to buy another 200 bucks worth.
But you could pull a house if needed, can't wait to see it dressed up!
Steve


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet
> Nice looking truck Paul, up in this country, land of the SALT, we never see them like that anymore. I had forgot how decent those years were! I had 2 of that vintage and they were fantastic. Just keep in mind they had dual tanks for a reason. It worked like this, you looked at your gauge when it said half full and said Oh my God I need gas. You then need the second tank to get to the gas station to buy another 200 bucks worth.
> But you could pull a house if needed, can't wait to see it dressed up!
> Steve


Of course I am going to dress it up a little. But, I am doing the Harley theme. The official Ford Harley trucks were made on Harley's 100th anniversary in 2003. So, I am doing my version for the 1988.







Here are some pictures because I'm close to done (I am adding the Line of Fire light bar under the tailgate and tinting the windows). I did most of it, but I have a few more things to add. It will be kind of subtle, but it works. If the truck was white, I would do graphics to match the OB. It's not going to be painted for a while though.


----------

